# Italia's got talent 2015 - Martina, la ballerina sorda



## Fabriman94 (23 Marzo 2015)

Nell'ultima puntata di *Italia's Got Talent*, parecchia sorpresa ha suscitato l'esibizione di *Martina*, 24 enne ballerina, priva del senso dell'udito, che ha emozionato tutti e quattro i giudici, in particolare Frank Matano che non ha trattenuto le lacrime. Video al secondo post.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Marzo 2015)




----------



## hiei87 (24 Marzo 2015)

Ma ogni tanto in questi talent una persona senza una storia strappalacrime alle spalle o difetti fisici e disabilità varie c'è?
Questo detto con tutto il rispetto della ragazza e della sua disabilità. Il fatto è che tutto questo, più che un'opportunità per lei, mi sembra soltanto una spettacolarizzazione del dolore e delle difficoltà altrui, considerando che poi questi personaggi finiscono tutti per essere usati per fare audience e cadere nel dimenticatoio dopo due settimane. Tra l'altro dai primi 20 secondi è palese come tutto sia sceneggiato in modo da ottenere una maggiore impressione sul pubblico. 
Poi sicuramente di tutto ciò un minimo di giovamento lo trarranno anche loro, ma non sarebbe meglio, visto che il talento lo hanno, se gli fosse data la possibilità di metterlo in mostra attraverso vie e percorsi più convenzionali?
p.s. che credibilità può avere una giuria composta da Frank Matano (non che gli altri siano delle cime), che è l'emblema della raccomandazione e l'antitesi del talento?


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma ogni tanto in questi talent una persona senza una storia strappalacrime alle spalle o difetti fisici e disabilità varie c'è?
> Questo detto con tutto il rispetto della ragazza e della sua disabilità. Il fatto è che tutto questo, più che un'opportunità per lei, mi sembra soltanto una spettacolarizzazione del dolore e delle difficoltà altrui, considerando che poi questi personaggi finiscono tutti per essere usati per fare audience e cadere nel dimenticatoio dopo due settimane. Tra l'altro dai primi 20 secondi è palese come tutto sia sceneggiato in modo da ottenere una maggiore impressione sul pubblico.
> Poi sicuramente di tutto ciò un minimo di giovamento lo trarranno anche loro, ma non sarebbe meglio, visto che il talento lo hanno, se gli fosse data la possibilità di metterlo in mostra attraverso vie e percorsi più convenzionali?
> p.s. che credibilità può avere una giuria composta da Frank Matano (non che gli altri siano delle cime), che è l'emblema della raccomandazione e l'antitesi del talento?


Concordo tutto. Onestamente sto IGT versione Sky, sembra una pagliacciata ancora peggio di quello della mediaset, dove almeno Rudy non si faceva influenzare dalle storie strappalacrime e valutava se uno era bravo o meno. Tra l'altro l'esibizione non è stata un granchè, almeno secondo me.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo tutto. Onestamente sto IGT versione Sky, sembra una pagliacciata ancora peggio di quello della mediaset, dove almeno Rudy non si faceva influenzare dalle storie strappalacrime e valutava se uno era bravo o meno. Tra l'altro l'esibizione non è stata un granchè, almeno secondo me.



Ogni tanto mi era capitato di vedere il programma nella sua prima versione e in effetti, per quanto anche lì ci fosse un caso umano su due, c'era Zerbi che conferiva un minimo di credibilità al programma. Il format di quest anno si presenta sembra studiato apposta per divulgare video del genere sul web con titoli del tipo "guardate il video che ha commosso l'Italia", "guardate cosa fa questa ragazza disabile", "guardate come regisce questo ragazzo alla morte del suo canarino. E Frank Matano si commuove!!!!"....


----------



## Renegade (24 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto mi era capitato di vedere il programma nella sua prima versione e in effetti, per quanto anche lì ci fosse un caso umano su due, c'era Zerbi che conferiva un minimo di credibilità al programma. Il format di quest anno si presenta sembra studiato apposta per divulgare video del genere sul web con titoli del tipo "guardate il video che ha commosso l'Italia", "guardate cosa fa questa ragazza disabile", "guardate come regisce questo ragazzo alla morte del suo canarino. E Frank Matano si commuove!!!!"....



Sì infatti, è sempre così. E al di là di ciò l'esito è sempre scontato: vince quello con un occhio solo, la suora, il vedovo zoppo, l'orfano paralizzato ecc.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì infatti, è sempre così. E al di là di ciò l'esito è sempre scontato: vince quello con un occhio solo, la suora, il vedovo zoppo, l'orfano paralizzato ecc.


Al momento (tra quelli che ho visto) quello che merita di vincere è proprio Cisky.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2015)

Mi dispiace per il mio amico ma a parità di ballo, tra i due, prevarrà la sorda


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per il mio amico ma a parità di ballo, tra i due, prevarrà la sorda


Però c'è da dire che Cisky l'hanno mandato direttamente in semifinale, la sorda no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Però c'è da dire che Cisky l'hanno mandato direttamente in semifinale, la sorda no


Ah vabbè, però se ci arriva son guai


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Però c'è da dire che Cisky l'hanno mandato direttamente in semifinale, la sorda no



nella scorsa puntato hanno mandato direttamente in semifinale i tizi che hanno ballato sui tacchi 






tra l'altro cosa già vista a britain's got talent. 

cmq tornando alla sorda, sarò brutale ma se non fosse stata sorda non se la sarebbe filata nessuno.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì infatti, è sempre così. E al di là di ciò l'esito è sempre scontato: vince quello con un occhio solo, la suora, il vedovo zoppo, l'orfano paralizzato ecc.



Infatti. Ma poi c'è modo e modo di affrontare la situazione. Al di là del fatto che 3/4 dei componenti hanno handicap o storie problematiche dietro, vengono sempre presentati esasperando la loro situazione, mentre l'approccio migliore, anche per renderli veramente "normali" dovrebbe essere un approccio più distaccato e "freddo". In questo caso, presentare da subito la ragazza come sorda, farla ballare senza scenate assurde (perchè lei non risponde all'inizio alla Litizzetto, ma alla fine sembra capire quello che lei dice?) e giudicarla pacatamente. Pensate che ad un'audizione seria si vedano scene simili? 
D'altra parte è la tv, è il trionfo della forma, della spettacolarizzazione di ogni cosa, e va presa così.


----------

